# Eco warriors.



## spongebob59 (Apr 18, 2019)

Enough is enough, why don't they piss off to somewhere like Bejing where their protests might  actually mean somethung.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 18, 2019)

If they want to glue themselves to trains, then fine. But it should be ok for said train to still run its service.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 18, 2019)

Iâ€™d like to know how all these people travelled to London or how they finance themselves.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 18, 2019)

Always seem to come out with the sun and warmer weather!!! ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 18, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™d like to know how all these people travelled to London or how they finance themselves.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad you bought this up as I was asking the same thing yesterday....are most of these people your rich kids with nothing better to do types or are they the low life squatting free loader types?  Or in fact are they your average joes who have taken a day off work to go protest?


----------



## PieMan (Apr 18, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™d like to know how all these people travelled to London or how they finance themselves.
		
Click to expand...

They use 4x4s to travel in as close as they can outside the congestion charge and the new low emission zone, and then cycle in! Need motorised transport to transport their bikes, tents and placards!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## PieMan (Apr 18, 2019)

They're causing so much disruption to roads and traffic around Westminster and the West End that they're actually contributing to increased emissions from vehicles!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 18, 2019)

Amongst all the anarchy there causing, and oddly enough theres none In  Mablethorpe. Do they have a point and whats the best way to get it across.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 18, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			If they want to glue themselves to trains, then fine. But it should be ok for said train to still run its service.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree - and those idiots who glue themselves to fences.  Just leave them there but send a couple of muck spreaders past at regular intervals.  And televise it.   In fact, please can I drive it?


----------



## Slab (Apr 18, 2019)

Why do they all look like extras from an episode of the Good Life




On a related note, Barbara Good or Margo Leadbetter?


----------



## IanM (Apr 18, 2019)

Saw some interesting dancing............... overdone the mushrooms by the look of it.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 18, 2019)

Classic


----------



## PieMan (Apr 18, 2019)

Slab said:



			Why do they all look like extras from an episode of the Good Life




On a related note, Barbara Good or Margo Leadbetter?
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Has to be Barbara....!ðŸ˜


----------



## Jensen (Apr 18, 2019)

Margo for me ðŸ˜


----------



## Dando (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm sure a water cannon and the threat of soap will soon get most of them running away


----------



## Slab (Apr 18, 2019)

PieMan said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Has to be Barbara....!ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...




Jensen said:



			Margo for me ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Tough choice, Barbara good round the greens but Margo's better off the tee


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 18, 2019)

They are idiots who know nothing.

The top 5 poluters are China, 30%, USA, 15%, India, 7%, Russia 5%, and Japan at 4%.

The UK is in 15th place. Poor, yes, but really pretty irrelevant.

The top 5 is 61% of the worlds polution.

We could all live in yurts, knitting vegan yogurt, and it will make pretty much no difference.

Yes, the UK could raise awareness, and probably does, but it is not going to suddenly make the big boys change their ways. Only protests in their own countries will achieve this.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 18, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			They are idiots who know nothing.

The top 5 poluters are China, 30%, USA, 15%, India, 7%, Russia 5%, and Japan at 4%.

The UK is in 15th place. Poor, yes, but really pretty irrelevant.

The top 5 is 61% of the worlds polution.

We could all live in yurts, knitting vegan yogurt, and it will make pretty much no difference.

Yes, the UK could raise awareness, and probably does, but it is not going to suddenly make the big boys change their ways. Only protests in their own countries will achieve this.
		
Click to expand...

I would very much like this bunch to try and protest in China or Russia - would probably make good viewing on the scale of a GoT episode!!! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## chrisd (Apr 18, 2019)

Presumably there's no new fracking going on that they can disrupt


----------



## robinthehood (Apr 18, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Enough is enough, why don't they piss off to somewhere like Bejing where their protests might  actually mean somethung.
		
Click to expand...




backwoodsman said:



			If they want to glue themselves to trains, then fine. But it should be ok for said train to still run its service.
		
Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™d like to know how all these people travelled to London or how they finance themselves.
		
Click to expand...




PieMan said:



			Always seem to come out with the sun and warmer weather!!! ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...




adam6177 said:



			I'm glad you bought this up as I was asking the same thing yesterday....are most of these people your rich kids with nothing better to do types or are they the low life squatting free loader types?  Or in fact are they your average joes who have taken a day off work to go protest?
		
Click to expand...




PieMan said:



			They use 4x4s to travel in as close as they can outside the congestion charge and the new low emission zone, and then cycle in! Need motorised transport to transport their bikes, tents and placards!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...




PieMan said:



			They're causing so much disruption to roads and traffic around Westminster and the West End that they're actually contributing to increased emissions from vehicles!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...




Tashyboy said:



			Amongst all the anarchy there causing, and oddly enough theres none In  Mablethorpe. Do they have a point and whats the best way to get it across.
		
Click to expand...




Pathetic Shark said:



			Totally agree - and those idiots who glue themselves to fences.  Just leave them there but send a couple of muck spreaders past at regular intervals.  And televise it.   In fact, please can I drive it?
		
Click to expand...




Slab said:



			Why do they all look like extras from an episode of the Good Life




On a related note, Barbara Good or Margo Leadbetter?
		
Click to expand...




IanM said:



			Saw some interesting dancing............... overdone the mushrooms by the look of it.
		
Click to expand...




2blue said:



			Classic 

Click to expand...




PieMan said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Has to be Barbara....!ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...




Jensen said:



			Margo for me ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...




Dando said:



			I'm sure a water cannon and the threat of soap will soon get most of them running away
		
Click to expand...




Slab said:



			Tough choice, Barbara good round the greens but Margo's better off the tee 

Click to expand...




murphthemog said:



			They are idiots who know nothing.

The top 5 poluters are China, 30%, USA, 15%, India, 7%, Russia 5%, and Japan at 4%.

The UK is in 15th place. Poor, yes, but really pretty irrelevant.

The top 5 is 61% of the worlds polution.

We could all live in yurts, knitting vegan yogurt, and it will make pretty much no difference.

Yes, the UK could raise awareness, and probably does, but it is not going to suddenly make the big boys change their ways. Only protests in their own countries will achieve this.
		
Click to expand...




PieMan said:



			I would very much like this bunch to try and protest in China or Russia - would probably make good viewing on the scale of a GoT episode!!! ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			Presumably there's no new fracking going on that they can disrupt
		
Click to expand...

And what can I ask are all you doing to avert the catastrophe of climate change and the general destruction of the environment? or are you happy to sit back hope someone else fixes it?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 18, 2019)

PieMan said:



			They're causing so much disruption to roads and traffic around Westminster and the West End that they're actually contributing to increased emissions from vehicles!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

And further increased emissions as industry manufactures replacements for the stuff they smashed. And what is the pony in disrupting public transport, the very thing that cuts down a lot of vehicle use.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 18, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			And what can I ask are all you doing to avert the catastrophe of climate change and the general destruction of the environment? or are you happy to sit back hope someone else fixes it?
		
Click to expand...

So what are you doing about it apart from being rather judgemental of others without any evidence?


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 18, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			And what can I ask are all you doing to avert the catastrophe of climate change and the general destruction of the environment? or are you happy to sit back hope someone else fixes it?
		
Click to expand...

Which is the question i asked. ðŸ‘


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 18, 2019)

Well I for one will be out playing golf or with the family for the next week in shorts and t shirt enjoying the lovely warm weather. May even leave the heating on and the car running if it guarantees more weather like this......

Seriously though, when the French government commit to sort out the rebuilding Norte Dame (albeit now covered by donations) I wonder how much governments are really prioritising it.


----------



## robinthehood (Apr 18, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			So what are you doing about it apart from being rather judgemental of others without any evidence?
		
Click to expand...

Everything i feasibly can


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 18, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			And what can I ask are all you doing to avert the catastrophe of climate change and the general destruction of the environment? or are you happy to sit back hope someone else fixes it?
		
Click to expand...

Apart from recycling what we can, what can we do in reality when we have no say over what China, India, USA and quite a few others do? In reality we are just shouting into an empty box.
I bet everyone of those  protesting in London these last days has a mobile phone, tell me they arent harmful in production or use. Everything we make and use has an enviromental impact, but we choose to pick on easy targets.

Even retruning back to horse and carts would be no good.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 18, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			So what are you doing about it apart from being rather judgemental of others without any evidence?
		
Click to expand...

Probably trying to get the message across that it's the biggest challeng the entire human race currently faces!
Here's someone who's rather better at getting that message across!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-47976184 

Though, as usual, the big polluters/contributors either deny there's a problem or have been successful negotiating 'economic catch-up' periods!

Until Hurricanes start hitting Washington and droughts hit grain and livestock production, the US response will be 'Deny, Deny, Deny!'! Unfortunately, it's likely that recovery, if possible, will be much harder at that point!


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 18, 2019)

https://order-order.com/2019/04/18/meet-man-behind-heathrow-shutdown-attempt/

https://order-order.com/2019/04/17/posh-eco-loon-no-holidays-except/


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 18, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Everything i feasibly can
		
Click to expand...

The usual weasel reply; no direct response, just a sound bite coverall. ðŸ™„


----------



## 2blue (Apr 18, 2019)

Oh dear....  the rallying calls to the Police is so, so similar to that of the Miner's Strike...â€¦  I fear very long disruption here.


----------



## robinthehood (Apr 18, 2019)

I see a bunch of people making light of a very serious subject and ask what they are doing about it . And instead of answering you just show had sad and pathetic you are.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 18, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



https://order-order.com/2019/04/18/meet-man-behind-heathrow-shutdown-attempt/

https://order-order.com/2019/04/17/posh-eco-loon-no-holidays-except/

Click to expand...

Oh great my mate lands at 10:10am and I agreed to pick her up ðŸ˜‚ gonna be a long arse day


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 18, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			And what can I ask are all you doing to avert the catastrophe of climate change and the general destruction of the environment? or are you happy to sit back hope someone else fixes it?
		
Click to expand...

Commenting on a Golf Forum just like you  ðŸ™„


----------



## robinthehood (Apr 18, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Which is the question i asked. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Its tricky for sure, there are a lot of small things we can all do (or not), which if enough of us do then it can, would  make a difference.

Eat less meat
Walk instead of driving where you can etc
Consider the environmental impact of what you buy - sustainable source and the like
use less energy

the list goes on

Its easy to dismiss it as  an issue for other countries, but if we don't act now our kids and grand kidds will be the ones who really suffer. 
We are pushing the planet down a path from which it will probably recover, but we wont.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 18, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Its tricky for sure, there are a lot of small things we can all do (or not), which if enough of us do then it can, would  make a difference.

Eat less meat
Walk instead of driving where you can etc
Consider the environmental impact of what you buy - sustainable source and the like
use less energy

the list goes on

Its easy to dismiss it as  an issue for other countries, but if we don't act now our kids and grand kidds will be the ones who really suffer.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re commentating on a forum which is using energy is it not. What part of doing everything feasible does this come under?

In this country Iâ€™d imagine more people consider finance before anything else. Be that food or transport.

But as you were asked earlier. What is it you do. Show us how we should all convert. Do you car share? Or cycle to work? Gone vegan? Grow your own food?

Or are you like the rest of us and just want a morale high ground?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 18, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Youâ€™re commentating on a forum which is using energy is it not. What part of doing everything feasible does this come under?

In this country Iâ€™d imagine more people consider finance before anything else. Be that food or transport.

But as you were asked earlier. What is it you do. Show us how we should all convert. Do you car share? Or cycle to work? Gone vegan? Grow your own food?

Or are you like the rest of us and just want a morale high ground?
		
Click to expand...

Guy at work gone veggie cuz meat gives him funny tummy now.. however he giving it all how he is doing it for environment .. sod off if you could handle a burger you would 

We have a Few meals we can do that are meat free so every little helps.. me and my mate (same guy from above) car share as we live 7 mins drive from each other and itâ€™s hours drive to work so whenever we on shift we try and share.. but then he doesnâ€™t always have the car he would get the train but that takes hour and 45 .. just too long imo. If he has the car he drives tho lol so I guess it helps


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 18, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			I see a bunch of people making light of a very serious subject and ask what they are doing about it . And instead of answering you just show had sad and pathetic you are.
		
Click to expand...

Did you read about it on on the side of a Bus.


----------



## robinthehood (Apr 18, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Youâ€™re commentating on a forum which is using energy is it not. What part of doing everything feasible does this come under?

In this country Iâ€™d imagine more people consider finance before anything else. Be that food or transport.

But as you were asked earlier. What is it you do. Show us how we should all convert. Do you car share? Or cycle to work? Gone vegan? Grow your own food?

Or are you like the rest of us and just want a morale high ground?
		
Click to expand...


I have all but given up meat
I take public transport to work and walk to the shops and carry my food home
Yes i grow a selection of fruit an veg
I religiously turn as much stuff off in my house as I can rather than leave it on standby
I wear a jumper when its cold rather than turn the heating up
I ensure all my food is responsibly sourced and as local as possible, rather the stuff that flown half way round the world or caused a huge swath of rain forest to be destroyed to produce it.
I lobby my MP to get big business to make changes to how the
I go on rallies to get the message to others.

There is plenty more I could list if it makes you happier?

So what are you doing....


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 18, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Guy at work gone veggie cuz meat gives him funny tummy now.. however he giving it all how he is doing it for environment .. sod off if you could handle a burger you would

We have a Few meals we can do that are meat free so every little helps.. me and my mate (same guy from above) car share as we live 7 mins drive from each other and itâ€™s hours drive to work so whenever we on shift we try and share.. but then he doesnâ€™t always have the car he would get the train but that takes hour and 45 .. just too long imo. If he has the car he drives tho lol so I guess it helps
		
Click to expand...

Hereâ€™s the question though. Honestly. Do you car share to save a few quid each month (not saying you need to), or so youâ€™ve got company on the commute, or because you want to help the environment?

I take my mate to work too, simply because parking is a ball ache. I eat meat in almost every meal because I like it. 
Whilst I donâ€™t look to waste resources, in the grand scheme of things the uk is already doing a better job than most in reducing. Add that to the fact that corporations will be the biggest contributor and it just isnâ€™t something I concern myself with.


----------



## robinthehood (Apr 18, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Did you read about it on on the side of a Bus.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, what a sad little man you are. Rather than make  worthwhile contribution you're just a silly little troll.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 18, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			I have all but given up meat
I take public transport to work and walk to the shops and carry my food home
Yes i grow a selection of fruit an veg
I religiously turn as much stuff off in my house as I can rather than leave it on standby
I wear a jumper when its cold rather than turn the heating up
I ensure all my food is responsibly sourced and as local as possible, rather the stuff that flown half way round the world or caused a huge swath of rain forest to be destroyed to produce it.
I lobby my MP to get big business to make changes to how the
I go on rallies to get the message to others.

There is plenty more I could list if it makes you happier?

So what are you doing....
		
Click to expand...

None of the above. 
Youâ€™ll see the reasons why are in an earlier response. 
Actually I do wear an extra layer if Iâ€™m cold. 

As to making me happier. I was simply curious as youâ€™d skirted the question once already.


----------



## robinthehood (Apr 18, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Hereâ€™s the question though. Honestly. Do you car share to save a few quid each month (not saying you need to), or so youâ€™ve got company on the commute, or because you want to help the environment?

I take my mate to work too, simply because parking is a ball ache. I eat meat in almost every meal because I like it.
Whilst I donâ€™t look to waste resources, in the grand scheme of things the uk is already doing a better job than most in reducing. Add that to the fact that corporations will be the biggest contributor and it just isnâ€™t something I concern myself with.
		
Click to expand...

The problem is that we have already done the damage and all we can do now is mitigate it. Its going to cost a lot to put it right, but it has to start somewhere.
Watch the Attenborough program tonight at 9 and see whats already happening.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 18, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			The problem is that we have already done the damage and all we can do now is mitigate it. Its going to cost a lot to put it right, but it has to start somewhere.
Watch the Attenborough program tonight at 9 and see whats already happening.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m aware of it. I donâ€™t have my head in the sand and deny it. I just think that even all the good intentions and ideas you live by are insignificant in regards to what corporations and other countries are doing, or not as the case may be.


----------



## robinthehood (Apr 18, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			None of the above.
Youâ€™ll see the reasons why are in an earlier response.
Actually I do wear an extra layer if Iâ€™m cold.

As to making me happier. I was simply curious as youâ€™d skirted the question once already.
		
Click to expand...


Not skirting , i asked and all i got were disappointing smart arsed replies


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 18, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			The problem is that we have already done the damage and all we can do now is mitigate it. Its going to cost a lot to put it right, but it has to start somewhere.
Watch the Attenborough program tonight at 9 and see whats already happening.
		
Click to expand...

Sure, but our bit is peeing in the wind compared to the main offenders. If the UK disappeared off the planet tomorrow, environmentally, it would make zero difference. 

China is getting better, as I go there often enough. Air quality is better each time I go. But it is going to take time. To them, this is their industrial revolution. We have had ours.


----------



## robinthehood (Apr 18, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Iâ€™m aware of it. I donâ€™t have my head in the sand and deny it. I just think that even all the good intentions and ideas you live by are insignificant in regards to what corporations and other countries are doing, or not as the case may be.
		
Click to expand...

Make small changes and encourage other to do the same, it does make a difference.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 18, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			The problem is that we have already done the damage and all we can do now is mitigate it. Its going to cost a lot to put it right, but it has to start somewhere.
Watch the Attenborough program tonight at 9 and see whats already happening.
		
Click to expand...

Its pretty pointless really, the problem is overpopulation of the Planet by the Human race.   There are just too many of us and we are doing nothing to reduce numbers, they are set to increase dramatically making the problem exponentially worse.  We can fiddle around with meat eating and wind farms but it will never be enough.  If we dont do something to reduce population then the planet will do it for us.  Cause and effect.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 18, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Make small changes and encourage other to do the same, it does make a difference.
		
Click to expand...

I dont disagree, but technology is hugely damaging to the enviroment, but I never hear one protester or activist advocating doing away with mobile phones etc etc, which is all made in China becasue the World has been stupid enough to give them all the production of everything.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 18, 2019)

We also live in a very disposable society. We need a new phone every two years, or a new car, or a new telly. Clothes are almost wear once and bin for a lot of people. We buy too much food, and bin it. 

Air travel is way too cheap compared to the damage it causes, but we do like cheap foreign holidays.

Yes, we can make a difference, and it does add up, but it doesn't add up to enough to make a global difference unless every body does it, and they don't.


----------



## robinthehood (Apr 18, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Its pretty pointless really, the problem is overpopulation of the Planet by the Human race.   There are just too many of us and we are doing nothing to reduce numbers, they are set to increase dramatically making the problem exponentially worse.  We can fiddle around with meat eating and wind farms but it will never be enough.  If we dont do something to reduce population then the planet will do it for us.  Cause and effect.
		
Click to expand...

100% its our fault, but as culling the human race isn't an option then we need to look at other ways to fix it.  Maybe there will be some scientific break throughs int he area of energy production, fusion or other such stuff, maybe carbon capture and storage.
Untill then we are moving ever close to a point of no return and i dread to think what that looks like.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Its pretty pointless really, the problem is overpopulation of the Planet by the Human race.   There are just too many of us and we are doing nothing to reduce numbers, they are set to increase dramatically making the problem exponentially worse.  We can fiddle around with meat eating and wind farms but it will never be enough.  If we dont do something to reduce population then the planet will do it for us.  Cause and effect.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but reduce human numbers ? How do you think we should do that ?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 18, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Hereâ€™s the question though. Honestly. Do you car share to save a few quid each month (not saying you need to), or so youâ€™ve got company on the commute, or because you want to help the environment?

I take my mate to work too, simply because parking is a ball ache. I eat meat in almost every meal because I like it.
Whilst I donâ€™t look to waste resources, in the grand scheme of things the uk is already doing a better job than most in reducing. Add that to the fact that corporations will be the biggest contributor and it just isnâ€™t something I concern myself with.
		
Click to expand...

To save money and because I think he is a bad driver so itâ€™s better if I drive so he is off the road 

We pair together for nights most of times out of year .... so I say u drive the first night (so he feels like he helping and also first nights the killer) and the other 6 Iâ€™ll drive 

Adds up

He drove for me for 2 weeks few months ago cuz he had his father in laws car and he wanted to make it up to me.. saved me Â£50 of petrol.. bought me dinner aswell lol because I swapped desks with him and did the harder desk cuz he hates the Agro


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 18, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			100% its our fault, but as culling the human race isn't an option then we need to look at other ways to fix it.  Maybe there will be some scientific break throughs int he area of energy production, fusion or other such stuff, maybe carbon capture and storage.
Untill then we are moving ever close to a point of no return and i dread to think what that looks like.
		
Click to expand...

Rather than  culling we should be working to reduce population, if we dont then (as I suggested) nature will do it for us.  From the planets and the animal kingdoms point of view it would be utopia if we weren't here.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but reduce human numbers ? How do you think we should do that ?
		
Click to expand...

 Dont be sorry. Shall I draw you a picture ðŸ™„
An easy way is keep massively increasing  numbers and let famine and  climate do it for us.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Shall I draw you a picture ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

No thanks but you can answer the question asked


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 18, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			They are idiots who know nothing.

The top 5 poluters are China, 30%, USA, 15%, India, 7%, Russia 5%, and Japan at 4%.

The UK is in 15th place. Poor, yes, but really pretty irrelevant.

The top 5 is 61% of the worlds polution.

We could all live in yurts, knitting vegan yogurt, and it will make pretty much no difference.

Yes, the UK could raise awareness, and probably does, but it is not going to suddenly make the big boys change their ways. Only protests in their own countries will achieve this.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree with all you say, plus they're actually making things worse by bringing traffic to a stand still with more cars and lorry engines sitting idling and causing even more pollution. Their intentions are good, but there must be a better way.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No thanks but you can answer the question asked
		
Click to expand...

An easy way is keep increasing numbers and let climate change do it for us.  If you think its impossible to encourage less births in the world then you have no chance with reducing emissions.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			An easy way is keep increasing numbers and let climate change do it for us.  If you think its impossible to encourage less births in the world then you have no chance with reducing emissions.
		
Click to expand...

I asked a simple question based on your statement of reducing the population numbers 

So how would you reduce the population ?


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 18, 2019)

Made a few years ago, but still appropriate.

http://criticalmassfilm.com/


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I asked a simple question based on your statement of reducing the population numbers

So how would you reduce the population ?
		
Click to expand...

Heres a link to someone who convinced me, you may have heard of him
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2018...h-warns-planet-cant-cope-with-overpopulation/

I'm explaining the problem, its not up to me how to solve it, that's a job for world leaders to manage.  I guess you have to reward low birth rates and penalise high ones.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 18, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Heres a link to someone who convinced me, you may have heard of him
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2018...h-warns-planet-cant-cope-with-overpopulation/

Click to expand...

Not I donâ€™t like and respect sir David are we basically saying that every comic relief is adding to overpopulation by getting rid of natural selection


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Heres a link to someone who convinced me, you may have heard of him
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2018...h-warns-planet-cant-cope-with-overpopulation/

Click to expand...

Again didnâ€™t answer the question 

How would you reduce the population


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again didnâ€™t answer the question

How would you reduce the population
		
Click to expand...

Allow us to drive over the protesters in the road? Their not suppose to be there and want to help the situation.. win win?


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 18, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Its tricky for sure, there are a lot of small things we can all do (or not), which if enough of us do then it can, would  make a difference.

Eat less meat
Walk instead of driving where you can etc
Consider the environmental impact of what you buy - sustainable source and the like
use less energy

the list goes on

Its easy to dismiss it as  an issue for other countries, but if we don't act now our kids and grand kidds will be the ones who really suffer.
We are pushing the planet down a path from which it will probably recover, but we wont.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not gonna argue with any of your points but having been brave enough to travel to vietnam, Cambodia and Thailand over the last couple of years. There stance on pollution is shocking. Indonesia in 10-20 years is going to be one of the biggest economyâ€™s in the world. It is atrocious re the economy. China, don't get me started. It is one of my biggest bug beats what that country gets away with. These folk in London and elsewhere they have a massive point but it seems to me they are targetting the wrong people. A few windows put through at the chinese and USA Embassy might just highlight there cause a bit more.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again didnâ€™t answer the question

How would you reduce the population
		
Click to expand...

I am highlighting the problem just like Attinborough.  I guess you encourage low birth rates and discourage high ones, its not my job to manage that, its the job for world leaders. As I said, if they don't nature will do it for them.   I guess you want me to suggest we sterilise people. Keep trying ðŸ™„


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			I am highlighting the problem just like Attinborough.  I guess you encourage low birth rates and discourage high ones, its not my job to manage that, its the job for world leaders. As I said, if they don't nature will do it for them.   I guess you want me to suggest we sterilise people. Keep trying ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not sure why you are struggling - you normally have an answer for everything ðŸ™„ - itâ€™s not your job in regards many other things but you donâ€™t seem to have a problem making suggestions ?

You mentioned about reducing the population and I just asked you how you think that should be done and you just avoided avoided avoided the question

Iâ€™m not sure why tbh - didnâ€™t seem a particularly tough question. If you didnâ€™t have an answer why not just say that at the start


----------



## Sats (Apr 18, 2019)

I "insert soo many swear words" hate these protesters. They are doing nothing to improve the environment. Please someone tell me if this protest changes anything save public opinion on them?


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Iâ€™m not sure why you are struggling - you normally have an answer for everything ðŸ™„ - itâ€™s not your job in regards many other things but you donâ€™t seem to have a problem making suggestions ?

You mentioned about reducing the population and I just asked you how you think that should be done and you just avoided avoided avoided the question

Iâ€™m not sure why tbh - didnâ€™t seem a particularly tough question. If you didnâ€™t have an answer why not just say that at the start
		
Click to expand...

Are you being a bit thick or just arguementative , I suspect its the latter. Do you make that accusation to David Attinborough? I never avoided the question I made  my answer quite clear and if you think the solution is easy then you surprise me with your naivety.  Did you even bother to read the link I posted from Attinborough and how he explains the problem with population increase and global warming.  Heres an excerpt from his comments..

"As for controlling population growth, the education of women is one key factor. Research shows the higher level to which a woman is educated, the fewer children she is likely to have. In Ghana, for example, women who have been to high school, have a fertility rate of between two and three children, compared with six for those who have no education.
This could be for several reasons including learning about desired family size and understanding child health better. This means that the mother is more confident her children will survive. She is also likely to hold more sway within the family, arguing for fewer children if that is what she wants."


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Are you being a bit thick or just arguementative , I suspect its the latter. Do you make that accusation to David Attinborough? I never avoided the question I made  my answer quite clear and if you think the solution is easy then you surprise me with your naivety.  Did you even bother to read the link I posted from Attinborough and how he explains the problem with population increase and global warming.  Heres an excerpt from his comments..

"As for controlling population growth, the education of women is one key factor. Research shows the higher level to which a woman is educated, the fewer children she is likely to have. In Ghana, for example, women who have been to high school, have a fertility rate of between two and three children, compared with six for those who have no education.
This could be for several reasons including learning about desired family size and understanding child health better. This means that the mother is more confident her children will survive. She is also likely to hold more sway within the family, arguing for fewer children if that is what she wants."
		
Click to expand...

Umm i donâ€™t recall disagreeing with Attenborough or indeed any population problems

I asked â€œYOUâ€ - not Attenborough a simple question - and Attenboroughâ€™s article just states what he believes is the problem - again no real solutions 

*How would â€œYOUâ€ reduce the population *
What would be â€œYOURâ€ recommendations to reducing the population?

Christ itâ€™s not hard is it , a simple question


----------



## bobmac (Apr 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Umm i donâ€™t recall disagreeing with Attenborough or indeed any population problems

I asked â€œYOUâ€ - not Attenborough a simple question - and Attenboroughâ€™s article just states what he believes is the problem - again no real solutions

*How would â€œYOUâ€ reduce the population *
What would be â€œYOURâ€ recommendations to reducing the population?

Christ itâ€™s not hard is it , a simple question
		
Click to expand...

Encourage couples to have no more than 2 children by stopping any payments/allowances for a 3rd child


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 18, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Encourage couples to have no more than 2 children by stopping any payments/allowances for a 3rd child
		
Click to expand...

Already in place tho


----------



## bobmac (Apr 18, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Already in place tho
		
Click to expand...

In all countries ?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 18, 2019)

bobmac said:



			In all countries ?
		
Click to expand...

Ah I see, unsure. I know the UK got rid. Are China still on the one baby policy?

I agree I never understand why people even want more than 2 kids! But thatâ€™s their choice I guess

Or has free will got us into this situation?


----------



## Reemul (Apr 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Umm i donâ€™t recall disagreeing with Attenborough or indeed any population problems

I asked â€œYOUâ€ - not Attenborough a simple question - and Attenboroughâ€™s article just states what he believes is the problem - again no real solutions

*How would â€œYOUâ€ reduce the population *
What would be â€œYOURâ€ recommendations to reducing the population?

Christ itâ€™s not hard is it , a simple question
		
Click to expand...

Christ you must be blind, he has answered this at least twice, stop being a total troll.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 18, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			And what can I ask are all you doing to avert the catastrophe of climate change and the general destruction of the environment? or are you happy to sit back hope someone else fixes it?
		
Click to expand...

Recycle, use the car less, reduce food waste and switch off lights appliances etc when not required, not much tbh

My issue with them is they chaos they cause and by blocking roads and disrupting transport the issues they cause for everyday folk trying to get on with their day. 
Police resources tied up, other emergency services being re-routed putting lives at risk.

Why pick on joe average? I donâ€™t believe any protester gets sympathy when they do this, why not wait until Parliament is back in business or protest the Embassies of the worst offenders.


----------



## PIng (Apr 18, 2019)

I've been listening to the BBC talking about this all day, and they totally avoided talking about the real issue. I've seen more common sense in SocketRocket's handful of posts than the rest of the media combined. Anything other than population control is a waste of time, and will probably encourage further overpopulation by hiding the true nature of the problem. Life's going to get very hard soon.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Encourage couples to have no more than 2 children by stopping any payments/allowances for a 3rd child
		
Click to expand...

I think itâ€™s something thatâ€™s already in place but you are also looking at a small percentage there.

Religion is a big issue in regards the stigma  towards birth control - i wouldnâ€™t be able to guess the amount of people who donâ€™t believe in birth control or have no access to it. Education is mentioned by Attenborough by the areaâ€™s talking about are highly religious and also lots of poverty which a lot of times means no birth control 

But thatâ€™s one area - the other is people are living longer due to the standard of living and later care being better - thatâ€™s not going to change in fact go the other way 

Beyond â€œrestrictingâ€ people to how many children they are allowed ( which I donâ€™t believe is the right way ) - im not sure what can be actually done


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2019)

Reemul said:



			Christ you must be blind, he has answered this at least twice, stop being a total troll.
		
Click to expand...

Can you point out then where he said â€œtwiceâ€ what he would do to reduce the population?

And to confirm a couple of posts appear to be edited and appear to be different from when I replied to them


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Umm i donâ€™t recall disagreeing with Attenborough or indeed any population problems

I asked â€œYOUâ€ - not Attenborough a simple question - and Attenboroughâ€™s article just states what he believes is the problem - again no real solutions

*How would â€œYOUâ€ reduce the population *
What would be â€œYOURâ€ recommendations to reducing the population?

Christ itâ€™s not hard is it , a simple question
		
Click to expand...

You're provoking an argument. I have explained my view to you, would you like me to explain thermo physics and how I would find a solution to the energy supply.  Stop being a numpty.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can you point out then where he said â€œtwiceâ€ what he would do to reduce the population?

And to confirm a couple of posts appear to be edited and appear to be different from when I replied to them
		
Click to expand...

Are you basically asking socket to say a way to cull the current population rather than stop future overcrowding?

If thatâ€™s the case Iâ€™ll bite. Stop idiot proofing the world. If people want to run level crossings. Go for it. Natural selection. One less moron to cause pollution


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 18, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			I never understand why people even want more than 2 kids! But thatâ€™s their choice I guess
		
Click to expand...

I can think of one or two people where I wish their parents had decided not to have any at all.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can you point out then where he said â€œtwiceâ€ what he would do to reduce the population?

And to confirm a couple of posts appear to be edited and appear to be different from when I replied to them
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I cant add something to my posts just after posting them. Didnt know that, thanks for pointing it out ðŸ™„ 
If you refuse to read and digest my posts then I am at a bit of a loss how to reply. As i said, its more to do with pathetic trolling.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Are you basically asking socket to say a way to cull the current population rather than stop future overcrowding?

If thatâ€™s the case Iâ€™ll bite. Stop idiot proofing the world. If people want to run level crossings. Go for it. Natural selection. One less moron to cause pollution
		
Click to expand...

SR said one of the biggest issues for the climate problem was the ever increasing population numbers and they need to be reduced - I just asked how he thinks that could be done , nothing to bite on , no trick  question - it was nice and simple 

And â€œidiot proofingâ€ ?! Would you like to reduce the safety features in cars , brakes on bikes ?!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			SR said one of the biggest issues for the climate problem was the ever increasing population numbers and they need to be reduced - I just asked how he thinks that could be done , nothing to bite on , no trick  question - it was nice and simple

And â€œidiot proofingâ€ ?! Would you like to reduce the safety features in cars , brakes on bikes ?!
		
Click to expand...

Nope just obvious over protection for the sake of it.
Warning hot on coffee cups.. if you donâ€™t realise itâ€™s hot whatâ€™s wrong with you.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			SR said one of the biggest issues for the climate problem was the ever increasing population numbers and they need to be reduced - I just asked how he thinks that could be done , nothing to bite on , no trick  question - it was nice and simple

And â€œidiot proofingâ€ ?! Would you like to reduce the safety features in cars , brakes on bikes ?!
		
Click to expand...

I gave you two examples of what could be done but you ignored it.  

You are just behaving like a numpty. If I said mankind had a problem with fossel fuels running out or antibiotics becoming ineffective would you expect me to have the solution. I gave you two ideas on population, one on encouraging lower birth rates and the one on education  from David Attinborough, if that's not enough for you then I dont know what else to say.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 18, 2019)

Mmmm

This thread has popcorn potential.

I'll keep my eye on this for developments, keep the arguments and abuse flowing.

I personally recycle, use low energy lighting and constantly switch off lights after my kids. I also walk everywhere "locally" in the village. Not great but I guess every little helps.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			I gave you two examples of what could be done but you ignored it.

You are just behaving like a numpty. If I said mankind had a problem with fossel fuels running out or antibiotics becoming ineffective would you expect me to have the solution. I gave you two ideas on population, one on encouraging lower birth rates and the one on education  from David Attinborough, if that's not enough for you then I dont know what else to say.
		
Click to expand...

It took you 4 posts to actually give those ideas - first it was â€œshall i paint a picture â€œ then â€œclimate change will sort it â€œ then it was â€œItâ€™s not my job thatâ€™s world leaders Iâ€™m just highlighting the problem â€œ

All I asked was an opinion and you went on the defensive from the off as if I was looking for something - maybe a touch paranoid . And for someone who has complained a number of times about being insulted you donâ€™t seem to have an issue throwing them around at others.

But I think itâ€™s clear that there is zero point asking for your opinion on something if you are going to always think there is some other motive behind it


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It took you 4 posts to actually give those ideas - first it was â€œshall i paint a picture â€œ then â€œclimate change will sort it â€œ then it was â€œItâ€™s not my job thatâ€™s world leaders Iâ€™m just highlighting the problem â€œ

All I asked was an opinion and you went on the defensive from the off as if I was looking for something - maybe a touch paranoid . And for someone who has complained a number of times about being insulted you donâ€™t seem to have an issue throwing them around at others.

But I think itâ€™s clear that there is zero point asking for your opinion on something if you are going to always think there is some other motive behind it
		
Click to expand...

So if he answered you within 4 posts why did you continue to ask him? 27 post ago... what is it you say about playing the poster?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 18, 2019)

Sats said:



			I "insert soo many swear words" hate these protesters. They are doing nothing to improve the environment. Please someone tell me if this protest changes anything save public opinion on them?
		
Click to expand...

They are doing it to gain attention to their cause and get people talking about it. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			So if he answered you within 4 posts why did you continue to ask him? 27 post ago... what is it you say about playing the poster?
		
Click to expand...

Continue to ask him ? Or try and clarify what i was trying to ask him after he called me an idiot - I asked a simple question to  a thought provoking comment which I thought was harmless expecting some debate points.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Continue to ask him ? Or try and clarify what i was trying to ask him after he called me an idiot - I asked a simple question to  a thought provoking comment which I thought was harmless expecting some debate points.
		
Click to expand...

'course you did Phil.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Continue to ask him ? Or try and clarify what i was trying to ask him after he called me an idiot - I asked a simple question to  a thought provoking comment which I thought was harmless expecting some debate points.
		
Click to expand...

You received some responses but decided to keep asking for them.  You are now in denial, how can you expect anyone to have a sensible debate with you when you act like this.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 18, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			I have all but given up meat
I take public transport to work and walk to the shops and carry my food home.&
Yes i grow a selection of fruit an veg
I religiously turn as much stuff off in my house as I can rather than leave it on standby
I wear a jumper when its cold rather than turn the heating up
I ensure all my food is responsibly sourced and as local as possible, rather the stuff that flown half way round the world or caused a huge swath of rain forest to be destroyed to produce it.
I lobby my MP to get big business to make changes to how the
I go on rallies to get the message to others.

There is plenty more I could list if it makes you happier?

So what are you doing....
		
Click to expand...

Ok,
So, i eat a lot less meat than i used to. I use public transport as much as l  can (where l live its actually a lot more convenient than using "own transport."). We walk to the shops, & try to buy stuff with as little packaging as possible. We try to recycle everything we possibly can. I try to use as little energy as possible (turn off stuff etc as well as not turn it on in first place). Spent an entire working career, trying to persuade people to  maintain & enhance the green environment. I try not to subscribe to the view that "its not worth it because few others are bothering" . I believe that each little bit helps

What l don't do, is something stupid like stick myself to a train and cause significant disruption and inconvenience to others in circumstances that wont make the blindest bit of difference. I also dont undertake stupid stunts  to raise my own profile as an "activist".


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 18, 2019)

LP you are in danger of taking over from Foxy as the forum pedant.

Why canâ€™t you just accept peopleâ€™s opinions , why do you have to dissect everything people say to the Nth degree?

It really kills threads and needs to stop 

What Iâ€™ve read this evening is trolling, and goading pure and simple

Please stop, it isnâ€™t pretty and Iâ€™m sure turns some prospective new members off joining the forum .

Where were we?

Oh yes , climate change protesters. They have a point, but by alienating the population at large, they are going to get the public turning against them.

As others have said , other countries are far bigger polluters than us, so maybe they should go protest there.

Really fancy some bacon now ðŸ‘


----------



## Wolf (Apr 18, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Ah I see, unsure. I know the UK got rid. Are China still on the one baby policy?

*I agree I never understand why people even want more than 2 kids! But thatâ€™s their choice I guess*

Or has free will got us into this situation?
		
Click to expand...

That's dependant on the person I guess, I have 6 kids the reason why is beacuse   they're all brilliant and bring joy to our family and each other. But flip side of that I question why some people people have any when I see how they parent their kids. 

But along with having them the great thing is they're educated on this modern world. How to recycle, not using excessive power or water, they all walk to school or use a bike even the littlest ones it's a 40 minute walk to school for my youngest 3 and they do it it without complaining. This is the point we need to start at make small changes now so our kids can continue to make them as they grow and hopefully somehow their generation and subsequent ones will see the planet heal or prosper.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 19, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			And what can I ask are all you doing to avert the catastrophe of climate change and the general destruction of the environment? or are you happy to sit back hope someone else fixes it?
		
Click to expand...

We have an all electric car, do not use fossil fuel, cut down on eating beef and lamb - how about you?


----------



## robinthehood (Apr 19, 2019)

chrisd said:



			We have an all electric car, do not use fossil fuel, cut down on eating beef and lamb - how about you?
		
Click to expand...

How about you read all the posts first.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 19, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			How about you read all the posts first.
		
Click to expand...

I just answered a question you asked me, I dont need to wade through 90 + posts to do that- or do I?


----------



## bobmac (Apr 19, 2019)

Don't worry peeps
From the ''Got questions.org''.........

_''Saving the planet is not within our power or responsibility. Climate change may or may not be real, and may or may not be human-caused. What we can know for certain is that God is good and sovereign, and that Planet Earth will be our habitat for as long as God desires it to be.''_ 

Sorted


----------



## chrisd (Apr 19, 2019)

bobmac said:



			Don't worry peeps
From the ''Got questions.org''.........

_''Saving the planet is not within our power or responsibility. Climate change may or may not be real, and may or may not be human-caused. What we can know for certain is that God is good and sovereign, and that Planet Earth will be our habitat for as long as God desires it to be.''_ 

Sorted  

Click to expand...

I wonder if God drives a diesel motor!


----------



## bobmac (Apr 19, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I wonder if God drives a diesel motor!
		
Click to expand...

I think Moses did....

"_the_ roar of _Moses_' _Triumph_ is heard in _the_ hills."


God doesn't eat pork or shellfish either so that should help


----------



## Dibby (Apr 19, 2019)

So just to add a viewpoint that doesn't seem to have been covered, I think the current approach or eco-warriors is very flawed. If you tell people they have to roll back their lifestyles, all you will meet is huge resistance, once people have enjoyed flying to new places, having a car, eating meat etc.. the majority will not want to give this up, and telling them to do so will just get their backs up, rather than get them to agree.

In practice, I think the best option would be for eco-warriors to push for things that people will get behind - such as funding for science and technology that makes the things we currently enjoy cleaner, renewable energy, reforestation of certain areas etc.. People would get behind this, and support them, but disrupting people and telling them they have to give up a whole bunch of things that they enjoy is not a great strategy.

The above approach may take slightly longer to slow down, stop and reverse the impacts, but it will be more successful long term, as realistically most people will only really consider giving up things when they feel personally impacted, which for the UK will not be for some time yet.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 19, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			They are doing it to gain attention to their cause and get people talking about it. Mission accomplished.
		
Click to expand...

They have people talking, they have publicity but they have alienated and angered so many. The publicity is negative not positive so I'm not sure it is mission accomplished.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 19, 2019)

Let's not kid ourselves about our 'democracy'. Nothing, especially that works against the interests of its sponsors, happens without direct action.
I'm guessing the distopian future which is heading out way might be a little bit inconvenient as well. Might even disrupt a few tee times...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They have people talking, they have publicity but they have alienated and angered so many. The publicity is negative not positive so I'm not sure it is mission accomplished.
		
Click to expand...

Yes they have triggered the Daily Mail and a few posters on a golf forum but as they say, there's no such thing as bad publicity.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 19, 2019)

Emma Thompson flew from LA to join the protesters, seems protesting in LA might have been the answer.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 19, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Yes they have triggered the Daily Mail and a few posters on a golf forum but as they say, there's no such thing as bad publicity.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly but I'm not sure they are winning people across, surely the point. They are certainly getting plenty of publicity though, no question there.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Apr 19, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Emma Thompson flew from LA to join the protesters, seems protesting in LA might have been the answer.
		
Click to expand...

Well if that is the case thatâ€™s just pure comedy gold right there.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 19, 2019)

I learnt more about the issue by watching the DA program last night in the beeb.

Sums up just how effective their protest is to me.
The press are reporting on the issues surrounding their actions rather than what they sterling it for.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Possibly but I'm not sure they are winning people across, surely the point. They are certainly getting plenty of publicity though, no question there.
		
Click to expand...

As ever, a few swear words.


----------



## Dibby (Apr 19, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Yes they have triggered the Daily Mail and a few posters on a golf forum but as they say, there's no such thing as bad publicity.
		
Click to expand...

If that were true, we should reverse the libel laws, so that the publisher of the false story gets compensation! 

On a more serious note, whilst the publicity may be good for raising the profile of XR, it doesn't mean it is good for getting public approval of their agenda or making people change their behaviours re climate change.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 19, 2019)

This doesn't help.......

http://www.worldometers.info/world-population/china-population/


----------



## Slab (Apr 19, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			And what can I ask are all you doing to avert the catastrophe of climate change and the general destruction of the environment? or are you happy to sit back hope someone else fixes it?
		
Click to expand...

I have a suspicion that whatever I currently do and whatever I've done in the past couple of decades wont really matter to you if I typed it out 

However I can guarantee that what I do/did clearly wasn't sufficient because there are protesters on the streets of London telling me it's not enough. So regardless whether I took one counter measure or 500 it really didn't matter a jot did it?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 19, 2019)

Dibby said:



			If that were true, we should reverse the libel laws, so that the publisher of the false story gets compensation! 

On a more serious note, whilst the publicity may be good for raising the profile of XR, it doesn't mean it is good for getting public approval of their agenda or making people change their behaviours re climate change.
		
Click to expand...

Their main aim may not be to directly influence the public but to impact government policy which will then lead to changes in behaviour.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 19, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Their main aim may not be to directly influence the public but to impact government policy which will then lead to changes in behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have more respect for the protesters if they organized local demonstrations rather than travel from all over causing environmental pollution.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 19, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Emma Thompson flew from LA to join the protesters, seems protesting in LA might have been the answer.
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't she be protesting at the white house


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			That's dependant on the person I guess, I have 6 kids the reason why is beacuse   they're all brilliant and bring joy to our family and each other. But flip side of that I question why some people people have any when I see how they parent their kids.

But along with having them the great thing is they're educated on this modern world. How to recycle, not using excessive power or water, they all walk to school or use a bike even the littlest ones it's a 40 minute walk to school for my youngest 3 and they do it it without complaining. This is the point we need to start at make small changes now so our kids can continue to make them as they grow and hopefully somehow their generation and subsequent ones will see the planet heal or prosper.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for delayed reply been trying to formulate something that doesnâ€™t sound totally selfish lol

I donâ€™t like change. Like really donâ€™t. I didnâ€™t move out my parents until I could afford a 3 bed semi, so me and wife lived here 4.5 years now. We have 1 child who is almost 2. We going to have 2 but I donâ€™t like moving (too much change) so we are getting a loft extension for us (suits my shift working) and the kids can be downstairs with a big sized room each and the box room for guests / drying washing.

I know I can provide a comfortable life for the 4 of us. 5 would be a push. I want to be able to go on holidays with them all without spending a fortune! Same with cars I donâ€™t wnna have to get a 7 seater to fit us all lol

Sounds stupid I know.

Also on the none selfish part I want to be able to provide both kids with a  house deposit when their around 25

Iâ€™m aiming to retire at 60 (28 years) so thatâ€™s ties in almost perfect with that

I couldnâ€™t imagine the work 3 let alone 6 kids takes. We got 1 sorted. 2 is gonna kill me


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 19, 2019)

Hopefully they will have the sense not to get involved in the other demo taking place today. Wonder how they would have coped during last weeks Rolling Thunder demo. 22,000 (police figures) motorbikes would have given them a fit.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 19, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			... would you like me to explain *thermo physics* ...
		
Click to expand...

Yes please! As I've never heard of that! And I used to teach Physics!

But I agree with your answer to LPP's (repeated) question. It's not 'our' role to implement a/the 'solution'; simply to comply with whatever is deemed to be 'the solution'. Identifying and implementing 'the solution' is up to Government(s). 

That's actually why I support reasonable protest - even if it inconveniences me - about the lack of progress on the issue. However, some of the protest appears to have been OTT!


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 19, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Yes please! As I've never heard of that! And I used to teach Physics!

But I agree with your answer to LPP's (repeated) question. It's not 'our' role to implement a/the 'solution'; simply to comply with whatever is deemed to be 'the solution'. Identifying and implementing 'the solution' is up to Government(s).

That's actually why I support reasonable protest - even if it inconveniences me - about the lack of progress on the issue. However, some of the protest appears to have been OTT!
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't it all come under the heading of thermodynamics- just asking. I was under the (wrong) impression you were an English teacher who specialised in (){} &[].


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 19, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			I'd have more respect for the protesters if they organized local demonstrations rather than travel from all over causing environmental pollution.
		
Click to expand...

Not 100% sure a few crusties blocking the A254 out of Chipping Norton would have made such an impact.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 19, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Not 100% sure a few crusties blocking the A254 out of Chipping Norton would have made such an impact.
		
Click to expand...

Where as a shed load of crusty's travelling hunders of miles causing huge costs to the public purse and, if they do disrupt flights, the lives of normal folk might lessen the impact of their intentions.


----------



## Wolf (Apr 19, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Sorry for delayed reply been trying to formulate something that doesnâ€™t sound totally selfish lol

I donâ€™t like change. Like really donâ€™t. I didnâ€™t move out my parents until I could afford a 3 bed semi, so me and wife lived here 4.5 years now. We have 1 child who is almost 2. We going to have 2 but I donâ€™t like moving (too much change) so we are getting a loft extension for us (suits my shift working) and the kids can be downstairs with a big sized room each and the box room for guests / drying washing.

I know I can provide a comfortable life for the 4 of us. 5 would be a push. I want to be able to go on holidays with them all without spending a fortune! Same with cars I donâ€™t wnna have to get a 7 seater to fit us all lol

Sounds stupid I know.

Also on the none selfish part I want to be able to provide both kids with a  house deposit when their around 25

Iâ€™m aiming to retire at 60 (28 years) so thatâ€™s ties in almost perfect with that

I couldnâ€™t imagine the work 3 let alone 6 kids takes. We got 1 sorted. 2 is gonna kill me
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't sound selfish at all mate and we're all entitled to feel how we feel. 

Once you get past the 2nd kid it's easy you're already to knackered to worry ðŸ˜‚

In all seriousness though it doesn't take any extra work as they help out with each other and have their little chores they do to earn some pocket money. My oldest is 19 got her own job, her own money and helps about the house often takes her younger siblings out often takes them to walk through fields and teaches them about the animals and nature so really helps them understand the area we live in and why they need to look after the world and not waste things oh and she treats them to. 

But good luck with the 2nd I found that the hardest one ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Doesn't sound selfish at all mate and we're all entitled to feel how we feel.

Once you get past the 2nd kid it's easy you're already to knackered to worry ðŸ˜‚

In all seriousness though it doesn't take any extra work as they help out with each other and have their little chores they do to earn some pocket money. My oldest is 19 got her own job, her own money and helps about the house often takes her younger siblings out often takes them to walk through fields and teaches them about the animals and nature so really helps them understand the area we live in and why they need to look after the world and not waste things oh and she treats them to.

But good luck with the 2nd I found that the hardest one ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Yeah everyone says second is hardest by a mile!! Scared ðŸ˜‚

19 yo thatâ€™s a good gap! Sounds like my dad and his 6 sisters 18 year gap between him and youngest 

I just couldnâ€™t handle it lol 3 year gap 2 kids lol thatâ€™s me done ðŸ˜‚


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 19, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Not 100% sure a few crusties blocking the A254 out of Chipping Norton would have made such an impact.
		
Click to expand...

If the countryside alliance were blocking roads in Chipping Norton the same people would be asking the police to remove them


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 19, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Yes please! As I've never heard of that! And I used to teach Physics!
		
Click to expand...

OK, Thermal Physics Mr Forum pedant.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 19, 2019)

Let's stand with PIE



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=598929320611854


----------



## Captainron (Apr 19, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Everything i feasibly can
		
Click to expand...

Littering the countryside with pro Vâ€™s?


----------



## Captainron (Apr 19, 2019)

I will NEVER EVER give up eating red meat. I love it too much


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2019)

Dibby said:



			So just to add a viewpoint that doesn't seem to have been covered, I think the current approach or *eco-warriors *is very flawed. If you tell people they have to roll back their lifestyles, all you will meet is huge resistance, once people have enjoyed flying to new places, having a car, eating meat etc.. the majority will not want to give this up, and telling them to do so will just get their backs up, rather than get them to agree.

In practice, I think the best option would be for eco-warriors to push for things that people will get behind - such as funding for science and technology that makes the things we currently enjoy cleaner, renewable energy, reforestation of certain areas etc.. People would get behind this, and support them, but disrupting people and telling them they have to give up a whole bunch of things that they enjoy is not a great strategy.

The above approach may take slightly longer to slow down, stop and reverse the impacts, but it will be more successful long term, as realistically most people will only really consider giving up things when they feel personally impacted, which for the UK will not be for some time yet.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I'm not convinced that they are eco-warriors so much as anti-capitalists claiming to be eco-warriors.  Fully agree that their tactics are flawed; I don't think many people are blind to the issues, and I don't see inconveniencing and peeing off ordinary people going about their business as a clever way of gaining support.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Not I donâ€™t like and respect sir David are we basically saying that every comic relief is adding to overpopulation by getting rid of natural selection
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, as well intentioned as it is, there is probably some truth in that.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 19, 2019)

Was at Heathrow earlier.. no signs of protesters .. lots of police

Think it did me a favour that my mates flight was delayed 3 hours so they had been moved on by then 

I think it was a hoax .. they didnâ€™t announce any of the other targets like that so gave enough warning to drum up interest in the news


----------



## PieMan (Apr 19, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			If the countryside alliance were blocking roads in Chipping Norton the same people would be asking the police to remove them
		
Click to expand...

I'd be livid - got to drive through Chipping to get to my mum's house!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## PieMan (Apr 19, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I will NEVER EVER give up eating red meat. I love it too much
		
Click to expand...

You and I both my friend!


----------



## PieMan (Apr 19, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Not 100% sure a few crusties blocking the A254 out of Chipping Norton would have made such an impact.
		
Click to expand...

It's the A44.....!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 19, 2019)

PieMan said:



			I'd be livid - got to drive through Chipping to get to my mum's house!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

And me to my BIL in Charlbury


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 19, 2019)

Who flogged off the water cannon.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 19, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Who flogged off the water cannon.
		
Click to expand...

Good point and you know had this been Paris or elsewhere it would have been a viable option.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good point and you know had this been Paris or elsewhere it would have been a viable option.
		
Click to expand...

Paris bobby's resulted to pepper spray, they obviously ran out of CS


----------



## chrisd (Apr 19, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I will NEVER EVER give up eating red meat. I love it too much
		
Click to expand...

I will NEVER EVER give up eating chicken. My wife loves it too much


----------



## robinthehood (Apr 19, 2019)

If you havnt watched the BBC program from last night, you really should. Those who think they can't change anything or its someones elses probalem need to think again.


----------



## robinthehood (Apr 19, 2019)

PieMan said:



			You and I both my friend!
		
Click to expand...

Just eat less , at least that's something.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 19, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			OK, Thermal Physics Mr Forum pedant.
		
Click to expand...

It's not simply pedantry! If you can't/don't even give it the correct name, what hope is that there that you, in the pretty anonymous environment of a Golf forum, actually know anything about what you are asserting!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 19, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Doesn't it all come under the heading of thermodynamics....
		
Click to expand...

No!


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 19, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Who flogged off the water cannon.
		
Click to expand...

the home sec at the time banned its use, guess who that was


----------



## Captainron (Apr 19, 2019)

The actual reality is that there are too many people on the planet. If the population was 50% of what it is today then we would have a fighting chance. Vaccines mean that child mortality is way down. Better healthcare means we live way too long nowadays. Weâ€™ve just gotten too good at living.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 19, 2019)

Captainron said:



			The actual reality is that there are too many people on the planet. If the population was 50% of what it is today then we would have a fighting chance. Vaccines mean that child mortality is way down. Better healthcare means we live way too long nowadays. Weâ€™ve just gotten too good at living.
		
Click to expand...

Are there too many people or is the human race a bunch of over polluters? Europe has food mountains, allegedly, and once away from the major conurbations there's oodles of room.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 20, 2019)

There may be oodles of room but thereby lies the problem.  Man is moving into those oodles and chopping down the much needed habitat that helps deal with the problem and the shear scale of it is turning large parts of the planet into waste land.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 20, 2019)

I'd argue that most societies and economic systems have developed around the assumption that certain resources will be unlimited and we can afford to waste and pollute with little consequence. 

However we are now at a point where this is no longer true. Developing societies like China and India are mostly following the old model of waste and pollute (having said that China are doing a lot of stuff with renewable energy) to become more affluent and modernise, but you could argue that we have already used up much of the credit we had with the planet. Plus dangerous morons like Trump who basically have been bought by the major polluters and value making money over anything else do not help. 

If we all start making small changes, either through government policy or our own sense of what is right, then we may have a chance. If not then I do fear for what we will leave for generations to come. And if a few commuters and the Daily Mail to get angry about the methods used to raise this issue then I can live with that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 20, 2019)

Captainron said:



			The actual reality is that there are too many people on the planet. If the population was 50% of what it is today then we would have a fighting chance. Vaccines mean that child mortality is way down. Better healthcare means we live way too long nowadays. Weâ€™ve just gotten too good at living.
		
Click to expand...

Oh my word, Thanos posts on this forum ðŸ¤£. Joking apart your point is valid, people living too long and wanting to live too well.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 20, 2019)

If they ever sanction the use of water cannon on these people, please please PLEASE can I drive it?


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 20, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			It's not simply pedantry! If you can't/don't even give it the correct name, what hope is that there that you, in the pretty anonymous environment of a Golf forum, actually know anything about what you are asserting!
		
Click to expand...

You really are a sad character if you have to waste time making posts highlighting someone saying Thermo instead of Thermal and especially when it was an of the cuff comment in a post about something else.   Grow up man.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 20, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			You really are a sad character if you have to waste time making posts highlighting someone saying Thermo instead of Thermal and especially when it was an of the cuff comment in a post about something else.   Grow up.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 20, 2019)

Foxholer said:





Click to expand...

Foxy, what do you think you're achieving by pulling someone up like that? Pretty much everyone and their dog knows the correct wording, so you're not serving any purpose in that respect. You're clearly not educating SR, as all he sees in your posts is white noise, and he knows what he means anyway. And if you think it makes you look big and clever, its having the opposite effect. It makes you look small minded and petty. The picture it creates in my mind is of a small boy pulling the wings of flies. Its childish teasing. Do you really want to be seen like that or do you want people to recognise your intelligence?


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 20, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Foxy, what do you think you're achieving by pulling someone up like that? Pretty much everyone and their dog knows the correct wording, so you're not serving any purpose in that respect. You're clearly not educating SR, as all he sees in your posts is white noise, and he knows what he means anyway. And if you think it makes you look big and clever, its having the opposite effect. It makes you look small minded and petty. The picture it creates in my mind is of a small boy pulling the wings of flies. Its childish teasing. Do you really want to be seen like that or do you want people to recognise your intelligence?
		
Click to expand...

Makes a mockery of the 'opinion' having any authority when he can't even spell the term he's attempting to use - specifically to actually mock the poster he's 'replying' to!


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 20, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Makes a mockery of the 'opinion' having any authority when he can't even spell the term he's attempting to use - specifically to actually mock the poster he's 'replying' to!
		
Click to expand...

And you just follow suit.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 20, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Foxy, what do you think you're achieving by pulling someone up like that? Pretty much everyone and their dog knows the correct wording, so you're not serving any purpose in that respect. You're clearly not educating SR, as all he sees in your posts is white noise, and he knows what he means anyway. And if you think it makes you look big and clever, its having the opposite effect. It makes you look small minded and petty. The picture it creates in my mind is of a small boy pulling the wings of flies. Its childish teasing. Do you really want to be seen like that or do you want people to recognise your intelligence?
		
Click to expand...

I can't see what Foxy wrote as he's on my naughty list but I've liked your comment anyway


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 20, 2019)

bobmac said:



			I can't see what Foxy wrote as he's on my naughty list but I've liked your comment anyway  

Click to expand...

TBH, he's on mine too but just occasionally I'll unignore him to see if his style has improved. There's one or 2 others too. I guess Old Skier was responding to one of them but if his response is anything to go by... sadly... I've missed it


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 20, 2019)

Foxholer said:





Click to expand...

Posting that makes you look like a petulant child.  Pathetic.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 20, 2019)

OI !!

Grow up the lot of you. 

Otherwise the wrath of Fragger shall descendeth like a very wrathy descending thingy. 

Grrrr ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 20, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			OI !!

Grow up the lot of you.

Otherwise the wrath of Fragger shall descendeth like a very wrathy descending thingy.

Grrrr ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Crikey!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 20, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Crikey! 

Click to expand...

Yeah be afraid.
Very ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜Ž


Do people still say â€œCrikeyâ€?
ðŸ™ƒ


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 20, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yeah be afraid.
Very ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜Ž


Do people still say â€œCrikeyâ€?
ðŸ™ƒ
		
Click to expand...

Stop being argumentative!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 20, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Stop being argumentative!  

Click to expand...

Chortle 




Do people still say â€œChortle â€œ? 
ðŸ™ƒ


----------



## chrisd (Apr 20, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Stop being argumentative!  

Click to expand...

Stop telling him to stop being argumentative  ðŸ¤«


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 20, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Stop telling him to stop being argumentative  ðŸ¤«
		
Click to expand...

I didn't!  He started it.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 20, 2019)

I think when the perma frost starts thawing the world is completely screwed.
Some experts predict that scenario is 20 years away.

The wee Swedish girl absolutely nailed it, what is the point of going to school to learn when 'learning' seems to teach us nothing.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 20, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			OI !!

Grow up the lot of you.

Otherwise the wrath of Fragger shall descendeth like a very wrathy descending thingy.

Grrrr ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

But is your wrath environmentally friendly? And is it sustainable? ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 20, 2019)

Def


PieMan said:



			But is your wrath environmentally friendly? And is it sustainable? ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

1,Definitely not 
2, Do you fancy your chances, punk?
 Well do you? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Apologies to Mr Eastwood ðŸ‘


----------



## chrisd (Apr 20, 2019)

PieMan said:



			But is your wrath environmentally friendly? And is it sustainable? ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...


Wrath?.?

I thought he said broth!


----------



## Slab (Apr 20, 2019)

Can I add a guffaw to this


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 20, 2019)

Verily did he say unto him, I have chortled muchly.

Chase me big boy and call me names.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 21, 2019)

Sats said:



			That hag, she ruined the police force, sorry: service,  sorry: "organisation" 

Click to expand...

Used the Army in Blue to ruin many communities in the North....  & then cut their ranks & effectiveness. 
Surely you'd be calling for CS gas rather than water cannon.....  would really make a mess of a very peaceful demonstration. 
Unbelievable... simply unbelievable.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 21, 2019)

RE: the above photo, this is how Hyde Park looked after the XR protest.




A lot of single use plastics in evidence there. Seems as though they're just a bunch of hypocrites that want to tell others how to live their lives without actually doing the same themselves.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 21, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			RE: the above photo, this is how Hyde Park looked after the XR protest.

View attachment 27137


A lot of single use plastics in evidence there. Seems as though they're just a bunch of hypocrites that want to tell others how to live their lives without actually doing the same themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise the use of mobile phones by them all. It's good to know that you can get mobile phones that are totally harmless to the planet.


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			RE: the above photo, this is how Hyde Park looked after the XR protest.

View attachment 27137


A lot of single use plastics in evidence there. Seems as though they're just a bunch of hypocrites that want to tell others how to live their lives without actually doing the same themselves.
		
Click to expand...

This is incorrect, this is after the 4/20, the XR unwashed were never in Hyde park, you, like many others have simply fallen for the false news all over social media.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 22, 2019)

Fish said:



			This is incorrect, this is after the 4/20, the XR unwashed were never in Hyde park, you, like many others have simply fallen for the false news all over social media.
		
Click to expand...

In that case I apologise. I was sent it via email by a London based friend who's not normally someone that is taken in by SM false news.


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			In that case I apologise. I was sent it via email by a London based friend who's not normally someone that is taken in by SM false news.
		
Click to expand...

The first photo is correct, but I've seen photo's and videos of them (the great unwashed) collecting their rubbish deliberately and piling it up for collection as neatly as possible, knowing that would be a target for hypocrisy!

However, the cries of hypocrisy are unwarranted IMO for them using plastic bottles of water, food in plastic wrapping etc, this is their argument, there is too much packaging of everyday goods in plastic that it's almost impossible to go about your life without using it which contributes to the the problems of disposing of it safely and repercussions on the environment.

I didn't agree with their protest, it was poorly organised imo, they should have done it when the MP's weren't on holiday, and they should have demonstrated outside the Chinese & American embassy, as our contribution compared to theirs is negligible to say the least!


----------



## robinthehood (Apr 22, 2019)

PieMan said:



View attachment 27136

Click to expand...

What the point being made? To me that looks like rubbish piled up ready for removal.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 22, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			What the point being made? To me that looks like rubbish piled up ready for removal.
		
Click to expand...

Well the plastics and cardboards donâ€™t appear fully separated for a start. My council would have a right moan about that. Seems to be lots of unfriendly purchases there too. 

Iâ€™d have expected them to have all bought their own reusable bottles as well as homemade sandwiches in brown paper bags.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 22, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			What the point being made? To me that looks like rubbish piled up ready for removal.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Papas is more or less there!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 22, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Likewise the use of mobile phones by them all. It's good to know that you can get mobile phones that are totally harmless to the planet.

Click to expand...

Jesus man, what do you expect them to do, use carrier pigeons?

The planet is going to be screwed but the protesters are using mobile phones so we must ignore the message and try evermore desperate attempts (haven't sorted their rubbish, used transport to get to London) to undermine them?  The fact the most liked post in the thread is a fake picture kind of says it all really.


----------



## robinthehood (Apr 22, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Well the plastics and cardboards donâ€™t appear fully separated for a start. My council would have a right moan about that. Seems to be lots of unfriendly purchases there too.

Iâ€™d have expected them to have all bought their own reusable bottles as well as homemade sandwiches in brown paper bags.
		
Click to expand...

Oh right,  so you mean you are taking their failure to buy loose Pringles as your excuse for own inaction.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 22, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Oh right,  so you mean you are taking their failure to buy loose Pringles as your excuse for own inaction.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m saying that if I were inclined to protest for pure reasons and not just â€œlook at meâ€ points. Iâ€™d probably show that Iâ€™m leading by example and not contribute to the problem.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 22, 2019)

It appears that they intend to stop MPs entering parliament, that's really going to make us all sit up and take notice. Nobody will notice any difference there then.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 22, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			It appears that they intend to stop MPs entering parliament, that's really going to make us all sit up and take notice. Nobody will notice any difference there then.
		
Click to expand...

Think we should all join them and stop the idiots from further damaging the image of Parliament.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 22, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Jesus man, what do you expect them to do, use carrier pigeons?

The planet is going to be screwed but the protesters are using mobile phones so we must ignore the message and try evermore desperate attempts (haven't sorted their rubbish, used transport to get to London) to undermine them?  The fact the most liked post in the thread is a fake picture kind of says it all really.
		
Click to expand...

Look at the enviromental damage done sourcing the lithium, and the process to create the batteries plus the shipping around the world.
 All Im saying is dont start shouting about how we are all killing the planet and are going to die when you shouting are just as bad with your new tech phone you change god knows how often. Everyone we do has an impact, don't be selective.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 22, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Look at the enviromental damage done sourcing the lithium, and the process to create the batteries plus the shipping around the world.
All Im saying is dont start shouting about how we are all killing the planet and are going to die when you shouting are just as bad with your new tech phone you change god knows how often. Everyone we do has an impact, don't be selective.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose they could always bin the phone and then jump in a taxi to the nearest station and deliver their message by hand. Don't you think that sometimes technology actually saves the environment?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 22, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			I suppose they could always bin the phone and then jump in a taxi to the nearest station and deliver their message by hand. Don't you think that sometimes technology actually saves the environment?
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 22, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			No.
		
Click to expand...

Luddite


----------



## chrisd (Apr 22, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Luddite

Click to expand...

What part of Ludd does he come from ?


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 22, 2019)

chrisd said:



			What part of Ludd does he come from ?
		
Click to expand...

The posh end... you know, down by that French restaurant with the blue curtains


----------



## chrisd (Apr 22, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			The posh end... you know, down by that French restaurant with the blue curtains

Click to expand...

I thought the restaurant was Italian ðŸ‘


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 22, 2019)

Hav'nt they heard of flags.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 26, 2019)

Has some good British humour


----------



## Dando (Apr 26, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Has some good British humour
View attachment 27181

Click to expand...

I sometimes emerge from the trees looking like that when Iâ€™m playing golf ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚


----------

